# Where's the rest of the deadfront?



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

I went to a jobsite to add a couple of receptacles to some office areas. Unfortunately we couldn't turn off the panels because they were still working in some of the offices. Not a big deal though cause there were already spare pipes coming up from the panel. We just attached to them and ran our home-run to the office, set a box, and used 12-2 MC down the wall to the cut-in box. We had gotten ready to pull the wire through the home-run when I opened the panel and this is what I saw. 

















Now, I am not an expert but I am guessing that this is not up to code, or even OSHA compliant. I told my helper to not even be close to that thing and made sure I did everything near the panel. Told the owner about the problem and told him we could fix it. Got the OK from the owner and my boss to fix it, ordered a new deadfront and am waiting for it to arrive. Until then, we screwed a piece of tin onto the cover to cover the hole temporarily.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Cant tell from the picture but flipping the exterior panel cover over might fix it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

On a related note, someone did an especially nice job putting those 1,2,3,4,5,6... stickers on next to the breakers. Best job I've seen in a while, in that regard. I wonder if they were taking PQ measurments and the dead front is someplace nearby (inside the panel, above the ceiling), or if maybe the cover is simply on upside-down? You wouldn't really think that a guy who put stickers on so neatly would tolerate a panel without part of the dead front.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Panel cover couldn't be upside down cause it has that "shelf" for it to sit on at the bottom so one person can put it on/take it off. I looked around and couldn't find the rest of the deadfront but the top of whats there is flanged out as if that is the top and nothing to add. But yeah, seeing good work with the stickers and the feeders being nice and straight, it drives me nuts seeing a short/missing deadfront.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what did the dead front cost? I just had to get a price for a missing door. Square D list price was $503.00 for a 35"x20" door.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> On a related note, someone did an especially nice job putting those 1,2,3,4,5,6... stickers on next to the breakers. Best job I've seen in a while, in that regard.


You know that new Square D panels have the stickers connected end to end, right? You peel them off the 1 and 3, 5, 7, and so on are connected to it. It's pretty quick and easy to do.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> You know that new Square D panels have the stickers connected end to end, right? You peel them off the 1 and 3, 5, 7, and so on are connected to it. It's pretty quick and easy to do.


Sure, but that panel is not one of them that had the stickers connected. Even the one's that are connected, they're only semi-connected. I can still eff them up.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

How can you tell? It looks like the 2 is not connected to the 4, but if he realized he was off kilter, he might have broke off the 4 to try to start over.

I'm learning here from your keen eyes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The panel cover screws appear to have straight slots only, and not the #2 robertson square.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

You must eat a lot of carrots!  :notworthy:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Pretty sure I've got that cover in our shop, lol. Installed a panel just like that about four years ago and it came with an extra one.


----------

